# What are the best job boards in Italy?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Italy.

Kindly regards


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

anyone please help with this?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Jorge85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Italy.
> 
> Kindly regards



Senior members advised the below site so far. If anyone knows more, he can add. I did not use it so I can not give feedback on its usage


https://ec.europa.eu/eures/public/homepage


----------

